#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

## mbc.engg

Friends,



Please share NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required.

Thanks in advance.See More: NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

> Friends,
> 
> Please share NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-1  Ed.2009 Petroleum and natural gas industries materials for use HS containing environments in oil and gas production 
(General principles for selection of -----ing resistant materials)

NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2  Ed.2009 Petroleum and natural gas industries materials for use HS containing environments in oil and gas production
(-----ing resistant carbon and low alloy steels and the use of cast irons)

NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-3  Ed.2009 Petroleum and natural gas industries materials for use HS containing environments in oil and gas production 
(-----ing resistant CRAs corrosion resistant alloys and other alloys)

NACE MR0175/ISO 15156  Ed.2005 Petroleum and natural gas industries materials for use HS containing environments in oil and gas production 
(Use of international standard) Guide.

NACE MR0175/ISO 15156  Ed.2010 Petroleum and natural gas industries materials for use HS containing environments in oil and gas production (Interpretations)


All in single file with:  2.63mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mbc.engg

Dear Welding Inspector.SCWI,

Thanks.

Can you have comparision between 2007 edition and 2009 edition? What are the major differences?

----------


## rudolf

Dear Welding Inspector.SCWI,

Many thanks

Regards,
Rudolf

----------


## flitzow

thanks for sharing

----------


## Uranium

thank you very much

----------


## dso

ISO 13443 anybody?

----------


## Nabilia

BS EN ISO 13443-2005 Natural gas - Standard reference conditions.pdf	   3.01 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

NACE MR 0175.zip	2.646 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dso

thanks nabilia... your prompt help is much appreciated.

----------


## rasashop

Deleted File and don't work the link
can you share it again please

----------


## outcrop

Thanks Nabilia, much appreciated!!

----------


## marian_g

Dear Nabila,



Is there any chance to reupload the Nace zip?

If no, maybe you would agree to send it to  marianconstantinescu73@yahoo.com ?

Thank you in advance!

MarianSee More: NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

----------


## mhuelva

Nabilia, please reupload the file. Thanks a lot

----------


## egpetuser

pl upload Nace 2009 once again links broken..  :Frown: 




> thanks nabilia... your prompt help is much appreciated.

----------


## acier58

> pl upload Nace 2009 once again links broken..



Follow this link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## BellaSaphira

Dear Nabilia,

I cannot download the file, please reload.
Thankyou

----------


## acier58

> Dear Nabilia,
> 
> I cannot download the file, please reload.
> Thankyou



Hi,

I have posted a new link. Post #18.
What's happened ! You haven't seen it !

Regards

----------


## M5416

Acier58
Thank a lot for the latest edition MR0175.

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Acier58,

Thanks for the link.

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## amitrajmane

Dear Acier58,

Thanks for the link.

Best Regards,

Amit

----------


## lois

thanks Nabilia

----------


## dingiri

Thank you very much. Regards.

----------


## abdulmohd

Can somebody provide the NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition please ? the Links provided above dont work any more.....Thanks

----------


## pandiansathesh

can i get a link to download NACE MR0175 latest 2009 edition.......

See More: NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

----------


## rudolf

Hi pandiansathesh,

Please find link for your request : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,

rudolf

----------


## lois

thanks you

----------


## Yogesh173

Hi Nabilia,
File deleted,please reload it

----------


## vfq3481

THX Rudolf!

----------


## vessely

Yes, the link is working. Thanks to duazo2009 & acier58.

----------


## duazo2009

> The links are dead. Can anybody please upload again. Thanks in anticipation.



What dead link are you talking about? The link is still working..

duazo2009

----------


## acier58

> The links are dead. Can anybody please upload again. Thanks in anticipation.



The link in post #26 is still working.

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

please share a new links please

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

sorry the links worke, i downloaded it, thank you

----------


## wjohn13

Thank you so much. Link worked great!!!

----------


## sampa

Thanks man

----------


## nicmarca

please update the norms Nace 0175 - 2009

See More: NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

----------


## Ahmed_75

Many Thanks for this valuable topics

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge collection of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

thanks dear

----------


## mjmehta81

Thanks.. what are the difference from past edition?

----------


## magdy_eng

thanks alot

----------


## nongdan

Thanks you very much!

----------


## nanda

hi 
thanks in advance.

2014 edition  comes, can  any body upload..?

----------


## videshi

Thanks a lot Post 26 Link is still working..

----------


## videshi

ISO 15156-3-2009  not available in the link no 26 please share Urgent.  Thanks.. Egpnet rocks. or can email to anubhavlakhmani@gmail.com

----------


## abdul007

Could anyone post NACE MR 0175 2009 EDITION PLEASE

----------


## DJ Q

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## prashantdhakate

thanks djq

See More: NACE MR0175/ISO 15156-2009 Edition Required

----------


## kk0503

Hi Acier 58,
This is kk0530, Sir can  you share NACE MR0175 if you have .

Regards

----------


## kk0503

Hi Acier 58,

 Sir can you share NACE MR0103 also.

----------


## kk0503

Hi Acier 58,

 Sir can you share NACE MR0103 also.

----------


## ckyamidis

Link 26 Still Working Thank you

----------


## masoud123

Please share "ISO 15156 (NACE MR0175) - 2015".

----------


## masoud123

Does anybody have "ISO 15156 Parts 1,2,3 :2015"?

----------


## bpng

can somebody share the files again? thanks!

----------


## alextor

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## alextor

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

